# Looking for advice on boards.



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm trying to find a new board.

Right now I'm riding a 2006 Burton Custom 156.


The reason I want to get rid of the board is because while I can hold my own on a the mountain, I kind of want something more forgiving. 

I feel like I catch an edge very easily. 

What boards should I look at, or should I just stick with the Custom?

Another note, I'm about 220 pounds 5'6" and I'm riding the 156 Custom.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

bump
10char


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

maybe give more info, do you ride park, do you like jumps or jibs, where do you ride, and what is your foot size?


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> maybe give more info, do you ride park, do you like jumps or jibs, where do you ride, and what is your foot size?


Sorry, 

I ride all mountain.
I'm in the PA, NY, NJ area so I don't really ride in powder cause we rarely get any.

I have a size 10.5 boot

The board I was looking at was a Rome Tour


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

personally i don't like flat rocker on hard pack, i have a ride machete with that profile. I would prefer something like the reverb rocker from rome. camber rocker camber. 

This is my personal preferance and you may feel differently.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> personally i don't like flat rocker on hard pack, i have a ride machete with that profile. I would prefer something like the reverb rocker from rome. camber rocker camber.
> 
> This is my personal preferance and you may feel differently.



I was also looking at the Burton Flying V Rocker.
I couldnt really find any review on it.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

To the OP, I thought you might be complaining about your board's edge-hold problems but in fact you saying it's an edge catching issue. Fair enough. If you catch an edge, for whatever reasons, could you really get away with it, if you were riding a rocker board?


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

ig88 said:


> To the OP, I thought you might be complaining about your board's edge-hold problems but in fact you saying it's an edge catching issue. Fair enough. If you catch an edge, for whatever reasons, could you really get away with it, if you were riding a rocker board?


Thats what I'm really asking.

Will having a rocker concave or something similar be more playful and have more wiggle room for not catching an edge.

If it will be the same thing, then I'll save my self a few hundred and keep the custom.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

dopeythatme said:


> Thats what I'm really asking.
> 
> Will having a rocker concave or something similar be more *playful* and have more wiggle room for not catching an edge.
> 
> If it will be the same thing, then I'll save my self a few hundred and keep the custom.


Once we frankly catch an edge, for most practical purposes, we have gone beyond the point of no return. I think beyond that point, no matter what type of board you are riding, you will eat it.

I confess I have not done thorough research on this issue. But may thoughts are that a rocker board should subject you to a lower likelihood of catching an edge.

This is not an insult. On the other hand, if you catch edges often when you are nowhere near *playful*, probably you need to take a closer look at your own techniques ...... which I do not believe is the real issue here.

Could you just borrow a rocker board off a friend or rent one to see if this answers your question? At least you do have to purchase a rocker board prematurely.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

It's easier to catch an edge with a camber board than for example with a rocker board. Each have their upsides and downsides though. Mistakes will be punished harder by a camber board but if you know how to ride it you can be more aggressive.

I found either Camrock (rocker-camber-rocker, such as used by YES) or Arbor's rocker with griptech a good compromise. Playful, more forgiving and still chargeable.

Have a look at the YES Greats or Arbor Coda. They might suit you better than the Custom. There are loads of reviews around the interwebs.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Basti said:


> It's easier to catch an edge with a camber board than for example with a rocker board. Each have their upsides and downsides though. Mistakes will be punished harder by a camber board but if you know how to ride it you can be more aggressive.
> 
> I found either Camrock (rocker-camber-rocker, such as used by YES) or Arbor's rocker with griptech a good compromise. Playful, more forgiving and still chargeable.
> 
> Have a look at the YES Greats or Arbor Coda. They might suit you better than the Custom. There are loads of reviews around the interwebs.


The one board I was looking at was one of burtons v-rocker boards that has the mixture of rocker and chamber


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

dopeythatme said:


> The one board I was looking at was one of burtons v-rocker boards that has the mixture of rocker and chamber


Also a valid option even though the edge hold on the Flying V isn't the best. There are better solutions out there.

Also, keep in mind that there are different mixes of rocker and camber out there, each with their own attributes. Flying V means Camber-Rocker-Camber (just like Lib Tech, Never Summer and others use), others do it the other way round (YES, Ride, ...). Then of course there's also flat and rocker profile . People have their preferences and will tell you why which mix is the best. The truth is only in trying any of them and see what suits you best. Judging from your first post I think you would enjoy a hybrid camber profile.

A great thread about this topic is here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Im expert rider ! 17 winter in my back ! go for Yes snowboards Good price , and will be the next step after Custom ..( the greats YES ) may be 158 (2013 edition NOt the 2012) ...2013 is made in austria better quality and the Nydecker workshop. best quality in europa ! asymetric 158 kelly ! thats for you ! you will love it .


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

thank you all

I'm going to look into a hybrid concave.

I'm just going to read a lot of review. 

I never heard of a YES board but I'm going to def take them into consideration


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

olas38 said:


> Im expert rider ! 17 winter in my back ! go for Yes snowboards Good price , and will be the next step after Custom ..( the greats YES ) may be 158 (2013 edition NOt the 2012) ...2013 is made in austria better quality and the Nydecker workshop. best quality in europa ! asymetric 158 kelly ! thats for you ! you will love it .


I cant find the 158 kelly.

link please?


----------



## Sogorul (Jan 14, 2013)

*can you please help me*

Hey guys, I am a 24 year rider from Romania and I am a 6 year rider I am not into park riding, just montain, powder etc.
I have a 2006 Burton Clash and I want to change it this year.
I got a great deal on a Burton Hero 2010 with bindings, but I am not so sure it`s the best board for what I want to do so please give some sugestions...
Thanks


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

dopeythatme said:


> I cant find the 158 kelly.
> 
> link please?


YES. SNOWBOARDS » The Greats


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hero burton*



dopeythatme said:


> I was also looking at the Burton Flying V Rocker.
> I couldnt really find any review on it.


Hero burton is the right board ...


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

check this link ! other wise edges can be rounded ! on the tip or tail of the board like 3 cm fromthe last contact point !


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Kelly is the picture on the board ! ( the greats of yes snowboards ) they have made one board for each great snowboarder ) check the greats from ( YES) 158 cm has the picture of craig kelly ( pioner of the snowboarding ! burton partner and designer of the freeride best snowboards in 1990 's ....


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hero burton ! only park !! or resorts .... is fun board ( but if you want to go for serios mountain back country riders look for something else ...if you ride your local resort 80 % of your time go for hero ! you will love it ...


----------

